# Angler ertränkt Wildsau



## Gummiadler (6. März 2020)

Oh, ha! Das wird dann wohl ein Nachfahre der legendären Samurai gewesen sein!

Also, der Angler, nicht die Sau... 

Echt kuriose Meldung!


----------



## Taxidermist (6. März 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Ein besorgter Zeuge alarmierte Polizei. Diese traf erst ein, nachdem das Tier bereits verendet war. Die Verletzungen des Mannes sind nicht lebensbedrohlich, so der Polizeibericht.



Hört sich für mich so an, als ob der Zeuge eher um das Wildschwein besorgt war, als um den Angler?
Jedenfalls kann man dies so deuten, wenn im Nachsatz erwähnt ist, dass die alarmierte Polizei erst eintraf als die Sau bereits verendet war.
Also hat der Zeuge wohl die Polizei gerufen, um die Sau vor dem bösen Angler zu retten?

Muss man erst mal hinkriegen, einen Keiler zu ertränken, der wird sich sicher nicht kampflos ergeben haben und das hätte auch anders rum ausgehen können!
(Keiler laut Presse, was den sonst, hört sich auch besser an als Wildschwein?)

Jürgen


----------



## Gummiadler (6. März 2020)

Das war bestimmt ein Überläufer oder ein japanisches Bonsaischwein.

So ein normalgroßer Keiler (zumindest hier im WW) würde sich eher totlachen, als dass den Einer ertränken könnte.


----------



## Nuesse (6. März 2020)

Schwein gehabt.


----------



## Andal (6. März 2020)

Wenn man sich ansieht, wie die klassische Jagd in Japan auf Schwarzwild, mit Hunden und der kalten Waffe stattfindet, ist ersäufen ja vergleichsweise human.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. März 2020)

Ich schätze mal dass der Keiler kein Meerschwein war und dementsprechend bereits geschwächt aus den Fluten gestiegen war, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären, denn einen Halbstarken Eber würde ich wohl nicht ohne weiteres ersäufen können


----------



## NaabMäx (6. März 2020)

Ein Meerschweinkeiler vernascht den Allerwertesten eines Anglers und as Haxerl dazu  - sauber so i.

Wie soll man sich den Tathergang vorstellen?
Der Angler bückt sich mit dem Hintern zum Meer, um irgendwas aufzuheben, und wie aus dem nichts taucht ein Schweinderl im Wasser auf und knabbert an seinem Allerwertesten, weil es, bevor es das Wasser verlässt, noch geschrubbt werden wollte?
Ist die Sau aus einem U-Boot entwichen, oder wo kam die plötzlich her?
Oder ist das eine neue Angriffstaktik der Nordkoreaner >Schweinetorpedos, weil die echten grad nicht verfügbar sind?


----------



## rippi (6. März 2020)

Durfte der Angler das Tier behalten?


----------



## Ruttentretzer (6. März 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Durfte der Angler das Tier behalten?


Wenn er es schon selbst gepökelt hat? Vielleicht etwas zu kurz.


----------



## gründler (6. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ansieht, wie die klassische Jagd in Japan auf Schwarzwild, mit Hunden und der kalten Waffe stattfindet, ist ersäufen ja vergleichsweise human.



Das stellen mit der Saufeder kommt mehr und mehr zurück,gibt ein Deutschen yt channel der macht das regelm. und hat ne Cam aufn Kopf, geht oft gut zur Sache in seinen Videos wenn er auf Bäume flüchtet vor 130kg mit 20cm langen Gewaff. Das ganze dreht er in De.

lg


----------



## Minimax (6. März 2020)

Liebe @Anglerboard Redaktion,

bitte lest noch einmal über den Titel dieser sehr wichtigen Meldung. Selbst Bildzeitung, Superillu und Bäckerblume schaffen es, zumindest ihre Schlagzeilen (denen Ihr Euch übrigens mit beachtlichem Erfolg stilistisch annähert) frei von Rechtsschreibfehlern zu halten.
herzlich
Minimax


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (6. März 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Liebe @Anglerboard Redaktion,
> 
> bitte lest noch einmal über den Titel dieser sehr wichtigen Meldung. Selbst Bildzeitung, Superillu und Bäckerblume schaffen es, zumindest ihre Schlagzeilen (denen Ihr Euch übrigens mit beachtlichem Erfolg stilistisch annähert) frei von Rechtsschreibfehlern zu halten.
> herzlich
> Minimax


Irgendwie muss man sich ja von den genannten Blättern abgrenzen... 
Ist geändert.


----------



## thanatos (7. März 2020)

selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen - beißt in den Fuß ???? - und wie hat er den Kopf in dem flachen untertauchen können ????
hab im Kalender nach geschaut bis zum 1.April sind es noch ein paar Tage    hat man die Ente aus versehen zu früh aus dem Stall gelassen
oder haben die Japse einen anderen Verscheißerungstag ?????????????


----------



## ragbar (7. März 2020)

Japaner? Kenn` ich. Japse? Kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Michael.S (7. März 2020)

So ein Wildschwein hat eine Menge Kraft und Ausdauer , ich frage mich wo das war das es dort so flach ist


----------



## Minimax (7. März 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> haben die Japse einen anderen Verscheißerungstag ?????????????










ragbar schrieb:


> Japaner? Kenn` ich. Japse? Kenn ich nicht.



so ist er halt, der Hunne.


----------



## feko (7. März 2020)

Ist zwar etwas off topic aber passt doch so n bisschen. 
Hatte n Arbeitskollegen der wurde vom Schäferhund einer Kundin gebissen. 
Da hat er ihn kurzerhand erwürgt. 
Gab n riesen zenober damals. 
Vg


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (7. März 2020)

feko schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas off topic aber passt doch so n bisschen.
> Hatte n Arbeitskollegen der wurde vom Schäferhund einer Kundin gebissen.
> Da hat er ihn kurzerhand erwürgt.
> Gab n riesen zenober damals.
> Vg


er hat den schäferhund erwürgt???


----------



## Taxidermist (7. März 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> er hat den schäferhund erwürgt???



Ist meinem Kumpel vor Jahren mit seinem Bullterrier auch passiert, denn praktischerweise haben die ja in der Regel ein Halsband/Kette an.
Der Hund von meinem Kumpel wurde gerade noch so von seinem Herrchen gerettet, war aber schon bewusstlos.
Ich konnte aber denjenigen, der dies damals machte, verstehen.
Der hat einfach um sein Leben gekämpft und zwar erfolgreich, obwohl er auch nicht unversehrt blieb.
Es gab sogar  eine Gerichtsverhandlung, wo mein Kumpel dann zu Schmerzensgeldzahlung verurteilt wurde und er entsprechende Haltungsauflagen bekam, zurecht wie ich finde.

Jürgen


----------



## Lemmy 2016 (7. März 2020)

absolut richtig. glaub mir: ich würde kämpfen wie eine löwin. für meine kinder und für mein leben. ich liebe tiere. 
und bin überzeugt davon, dass kein hund von natur aus einen menschen angreifen will.


----------



## Taxidermist (7. März 2020)

Lemmy 2016 schrieb:


> bin überzeugt davon, dass kein hund von natur aus einen menschen angreifen will.



Ich kenne mich recht gut mit Hunden aus und glaube das nicht, bei 99% der Hunde ist dies wohl so, es gibt aber auch dieses eine Prozent!
Kommt halt auch immer auf die Umstände an, z.B. wird ein Herdenschutzhund, wenn du seiner Meinung nach seiner Herde zu nahe kommst, oder er diese in Gefahr sieht, dich ganz einfach platt machen, dafür wurde er schließlich gezüchtet!

Jürgen


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. März 2020)

ich dachte erst, es handelt sich um eine kleine japanische Wildschweinart.
Aber offensichtlich handelt es sich tatsächlich um Sus scrofa = eurasisches Wildschwein, welches mit der Unterart Sus scrofa japanese dort vorkommt und bis zu 300 kg schwer werden soll.
Vieleicht war der Angler Sumoringer ?


----------



## Floma (8. März 2020)

Stoßen Eber nicht mit den Hauern und Bachen beißen? 
Ersäufen kann ich mir allerdings gut vorstellen. Wenn der Sau der Bodenkontakt fehlt, fehlt ihr quasi jede Möglichkeit, ihre Kraft einzusetzen. Kopfschläge und Strampeln helfen nicht wirklich, wenn der Angler die Sau unter Wasser drückt. Für den Wasserkampf sind Schweine nicht gebaut, auch wenn sie natürlich schwimmen können.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. März 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> welches mit der Unterart Sus scrofa japanese dort vorkommt und bis zu 300 kg schwer werden soll.
> Vieleicht war der Angler Sumoringer ?



Meiner hier hatte 130Kg, aus dem Odernwald, Gewaff 21cm, sichtbar ca.10cm.











Jürgen


----------



## zandertex (8. März 2020)

wie hast du es geschafft das der so stehen bleibt?


----------



## gründler (8. März 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> wie hast du es geschafft das der so stehen bleibt?




Man zieht Drähte und co in die Läufe, bezw. baut ein Gerüst auf.


----------



## Andal (8. März 2020)

Bei dem Themen-Titel muss ich immer an ein Kocbuch für Wildbret meiner Mutter denken.

Zu jedem Rezept wird ein schönes Glas Cognac angeführt, welches unbedingt in der Köchin, im Koch zu landen hat.


----------



## Blueser (8. März 2020)

Bei dem Titel hier fällt mir meine TK-Truhe ein. Neben zwei Rehen lümmelt sich da auch noch so ein Tierchen herum. Das beste Mittel, ihm beizukommen: ... 
Voll nachhaltig und selbstverständlich Bio.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. März 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Bei dem Themen-Titel muss ich immer an ein Kocbuch für Wildbret meiner Mutter denken.
> 
> Zu jedem Rezept wird ein schönes Glas Cognac angeführt, welches unbedingt in der Köchin, im Koch zu landen hat.


Anders kann man nicht richtig kochen - ob KüBi, KüWei oder KüCo ist dabei Geschmackssache.



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich kenne mich recht gut mit Hunden aus und glaube das nicht, bei 99% der Hunde ist dies wohl so, es gibt aber auch dieses eine Prozent!
> Kommt halt auch immer auf die Umstände an, z.B. wird ein Herdenschutzhund, wenn du seiner Meinung nach seiner Herde zu nahe kommst, oder er diese in Gefahr sieht, dich ganz einfach platt machen, dafür wurde er schließlich gezüchtet!
> 
> Jürgen


Habe ich bei unserer gesehen, eigentlich dem Menschen gegenüber ein sehr sehr freundlicher Hund, sie hat damals auch die Hebamme als sie den ersten Besuch machte freundlich begrüßt, als sie allerdings das (für den hund neue) Kind auf dem Arm nahm und das Kind zu weinen anfing sperrte ich sie lieber ins Schlafzimmer, dank Ausbildung war sie händelbar und alles aber wenn die Hebamme eine schnelle Bewegung gemacht hätte (Niesen oder so)... nun ich bin mir nicht 100%ig sicher ob was passiert wäre aber der starre Körper mit gefletschten Zähnen war eindrücklich genug es nicht ausprobieren zu wollen


----------



## Andal (9. März 2020)

Und hat sich die Hebamme dann auch protestfrei wegsperren lassen? Der Hund hat einwandfrei reagiert, denn man mißtraut den Danaern grundsätzlich besser, selbst wenn diese Geschenke bringen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. März 2020)

zandertex schrieb:


> wie hast du es geschafft das der so stehen bleibt?


Der Jürgen kennt da schon so einige klasse Tricks, abgeschaut bei den alten Ägyptern ...


----------

